# How Much Do GOOD Horses Cost?



## iridehorses

Due to circumstances, I find it cheaper to keep a horse then a large dog. I keep my horses on grass all year 'round. Due to the drought we are in down south, grass is scarce but I have 18 acres of hay that I "give' my neighbor to harvest in return for enough hay for my horses as needed.

The feed I use costs $8.25 per 50lb bag. Each horse gets fed according to his/her needs - the most getting 1 1/2lb per feeding twice per day.

My farrier cost me $50 every 6 weeks (trim and front shoes). Trim is only $30. I worm my own horses and give all shots myself. Any typical problems that come up I can do without a vet. I do need a vet for Coggins and for dental work - and for emergencies of course.

My favorite breed is the QH which I find to be the best overall breed for consistent behavior. Pedigree is the most important factor in choosing a horse. Just because a horse is a registered QH does not mean you will have a good horse - it's all in the genes. The last horse I bought was a "no sale" at an auction that I contacted the owner about afterward. I "stole" him for $1,100 (including delivery to me). His breeder/trainer estimated his value (he is a trained cutting/turnback horse), even in a poor horse economy, at about $6,500. That just goes to show that spectacular buys can be had if your are lucky, knowledgeable and careful.

If I added up my cost per horse, I would come up with about $55 per horse per month.

btw, be careful of cattle hay. Cattle can digest poor hay but horses can't.


----------



## FutureVetGirl

kk... thanks for the warning on the hay. 

I'm not a huge fan of QH's... but if I find a good one that works for me, I'll get him/her. I'm thinking about Thoroughbreds, or Arabs/Arab Crosses. I enjoy high-strung horses.

Is there some site somewhere (here?) that has a lot of information on pedigrees, and how to tell if a horse is "good" or not depending on his pedigree? Because... well... I have absolutely NO idea about famous stallions here or there. All I know is that a horse looks good, has good manners, and is attractive both in mind and outter appearance, and so I assume that it's a good horse.


----------



## farmpony84

1. How much would YOU pay for a decently trained (pretty much anything green broke (or better) with decent ground manners) young horse, age 3-7? *
You can get a really nice riding horse for anywhere between $800 - $35K, depending on what you are looking for. If you want a trail/riding - local show horse, you can get one for around $1800*

2. How much does a horse generally cost on a monthly basis (not yearly, monthly)? *Boarding can be anywhere from 250 - 700 per month... If you take care of one healthy horse yourself... you are looking at about $100 per month, maybe a little less... (feed/hay/farrier/dewormer)*

3. How much are vet bills? And how many times does the vet have to come out the check your horse? *Vet bills depend on the vet... Farm call is anywhere from 25 - 75 (you pay that every visit) and then you have shots are about 100, once per year, some people get boosters halfway through the year... emergence calls are usually around 250 bucks...*

4. What kind/quality of horse would you suggest for someone who mainly wants a horse that she can go out to, ride for a while, become good friends with, and occasionally trail ride? Not really a show horse, but a "pet"/"friend" horse? *I'd pick either a QH or a TWH...... *

5. How much does it cost to feed a horse who isn't being worked like nuts? But lightly? 
*100ish... *

6. How much tack would I most likely need? 
*for around the house? one bridle, one saddle, one, maybe two saddle pads... one halter... couple lead ropes... maybe a blankie for the winter... flymask for the summer....*


----------



## FutureVetGirl

thanks a ton. Seems like everyone points to QH's... *sigh*

I'm not going to throw them off completely... but I'd prefer a different breed.

I'm still in the process of looking, perhaps making/getting tack, and so on.


----------



## Jubilee Rose

It doesn't have to be a quarter horse. Go for whatever breed you like. Breed doesn't determine temperment or behaviour. You seem like you are looking for a solid, laid-back, pleasure type of horse. Are you riding English or Western? I would suggest tb, because I own one and love her to death, but tbs are more sport/showing horses than relaxed, "friend," pleasure horses. Although I will tell you that my horse is the most well behaved, gentlest, sweetest and willing horse I know. She's one of the best behaved at my barn. I'm definitely biased towards thoroughbreds. Lol. But a tb doesn't really seem to fit your circumstance.

Quarter Horses are nice. Why don't you like them? What about a nice paint or appy?


----------



## FutureVetGirl

It seriously depends on the horse... but... well... I have no idea. I'm just not a huge fan of QH's...  Something about their personalities and the giant rear ends...

I don't mind paints, or appies (well... most appies). Like I said.. I'll be MORE than willing to take a QH if it's the right price, fits all the requirements... and so on.

I ride English. I'll be willing to switch to Western, because for me... I fit the horse's needs, instead of the horse fitting to my needs. Kind of odd... but since I don't have any HUGE goals, like becoming a top competitor... I don't see why I have to have a horse that's suited to one specific thing.

I really enjoy high-strung horses with a TON of personality... I just don't find that in most QH's, Paints, and Appies. I am wanting to just ride every now and then, but I also like a horse with some personality, not something like a bike that you can get on, and then get off without much effort at all. (if I wanted that... I could get a bike). And I'm willing to take them to shows, train them for shows, and so on. I just don't think I'll have as much time/money to spend on shows.


Oh... and can't you just see a dainty and high-strung arabian filly/mare running around and pestering three older (in their teens) QH horse geldings who just want to graze?


----------



## farmpony84

I think the QH is just such a popular breed... but.. you can get anything you want... You know though, the "newer" style QH's look more l ike TB's anyway... they don't have the monster butts... I personally love the monster butts though! teehee..


----------



## Solon

Quarter horses are no more 'low-key' (not high strung) than draft horses are gentle giants. You can find A LOT of qh's with spunk!

But you get the horse YOU want. Just because everyone else has qh', tb's or what have you doesn't mean you gotta get that breed! I went with a draft, way different than from what everyone else around here has.

A good horse can cost you anywhere from $200 to $200,000. Just depends on the horse and what you want to pay. No matter what the price, ALWAYS get a vet check. 

Boarding can be done in different ways. Full care which they pay for everything, stall cleaning, turn out, feed; partial care, they do some of the cleaning, some of the feeding; self care, you take care of the horse; pasture only - no stall.

I do full care for $300 a month. That includes: all the hay, grain, cleaning six days a week (boarders clean on Sundays), turn out, tack storage, wash rack etc.

Vet fees:

Shots twice a year: $65 and $35
Teeth floating: $135 to $250 (once a year)
Trip call: $50 each visit

Emergency care: a lot of money especially vet calls after hours

Farrier:

I pay $100 every 6 weeks, but I have a draft. Most farriers are $55 to $75 for shoes and a little less for just trims on light horses

Tack you need
saddle
bridle
couple of pads
possibly breast collar
get more than one halter
a few cotton leadropes
cleaning supplies
buckets

I haven't seen any horse that can't do englsh AND western so don't let that limit you.


----------



## FutureVetGirl

Haha... thanks Solon. I'm actually looking around on the web at various Arabian and Draft Breeders (whoa... what a difference in horse!)

I don't mind grade or crosses. I love my mutts... *cuddles up with her doggie*

I'll look at different horses.

I'm hoping to get "discounts" on different things for working for people (like less on vaccinations or something since I work with the Vet, or less on farrier stuff for taking care of my Uncle's QH's...)

But honestly peeps... wouldn't it be great to see a hot-blooded, thin coated Arab running around with slowish (they still have personalities) and fuzzy Quarter Horses?


----------



## Solon

You aren't giving the qh's enough credit.  Like I said, they aren't all slow. In fact the ones around here could give a lot of arabs a run for the money spirit wise.


----------



## FutureVetGirl

I understand that. I acknowledge that they're not all the same. Yet... at the same time... they are. I can't explain it... I just... I dunno... don't like them. It could be that every other person has one/had one. It could be that they're influencing almost every breed in Texas... I don't know. I just... don't see myself ever having one.

I like "rare" animals... or mutts. Or the ones that are always put down by others. I can't explain that either. I like Pit Bulls, because they're the underdog that truly needs help. I like rare horse breeds like the Nokota, the Pintabian, Java Pony, Kisber Felver, Noriker, and so on. I'm not a huge fan of the common, day-to-day horse. Though that might be just what kind of horse I'll end up getting (unless I can con someone into giving me their top-notch Friesian stallion... *whistle*).

And with me talking about the sluggish and fuzzy QH's... I'm talking about the horses that my uncle/cousins own... the ones that are currently residing in the place where I'd keep my horse. And that's THEIR personality... and they have that personality big time.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

LOL.... I know where there is a QH that would be all the spunk that you would want and then some!!! :lol: He is about 14.3 hands and thin headed with a muscley butt without it being too wide. I adore my qh's but this one is more of an arabian type spunkmeister!!! :lol: 

I was gonna say qh...c'mon your in TX!!! :lol: But I see that you have a flair for the different. Nothing wrong with that. :wink: 

Your best bet would be to move on in and get comfy. You can then evaluate what your income will be better. Since your family knows everyone...once the word is out that you're looking, I'm gonna say that between the vet and your farrier uncle you're gonna have some really good connections that you can't even fathom right now. Your horse will find you. :wink: 

As for cost...its going to vary. This is what I pay:

Barefoot trim... $30 each horse/ 6 weeks
Hay...Free ( My huby works for a huge cattle owner/feed mill & store company and we get the good stuff reserved....blessed I am :wink: )
Feed....Free if the bag is broken, $8 if its not...about $16/month; we don't feed much
Vet...$40 to get him here(trip charge) $18 ea for coggins, then about $25-$30 for other vacs. Plus emergency visits.

We don't board. It actually costs me very little to keep our horses. but not everyone has my situation.


----------



## LadyDreamer

FutureVetGirl said:


> I like "rare" animals... or mutts. Or the ones that are always put down by others. I can't explain that either.


Look into American Saddlebreds. :wink:


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> Your best bet would be to move on in and get comfy. You can then evaluate what your income will be better. Since your family knows everyone...once the word is out that you're looking, I'm gonna say that between the vet and your farrier uncle you're gonna have some really good connections that you can't even fathom right now. Your horse will find you. :wink:


I agree.. Farriers usually know what horses are for sale...they see the current owner ever 5-6 weeks (if done properly) and know the health of the feet and somewhat temperment of the horse. Owners tend to tell them about their horses through common talk while they are holding the horse. Vets also will know even though not as well as your farrier. 

doing your research is a good thing. Dont rush in on buying and go test ride a few horses to know what you really want. Im a big QH fan myself but Ive known people who really like the QH/Arab crosses. They are really good for trail riding and can be showy at the same time (depends on the particular horse as in all cases). Some breeds tend to require more feed for upkeep as well (but it can greatly vary on the particular horse too).

I hope you find the right horse for yourself. Rescues CAN (some horses not so much) be a good source as well if you plan on keeping the horse for very long term.


----------



## farmpony84

I used to want high strung... spirited... "crazy"... that's when I got Pistol... now I just want.... quiet... well mannered... kind... dependable.... 

OH GOSH! I'M OLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FutureVetGirl

Haha... I don't necessarily want "out of control"... but a horse that'll be a challenge.  At least for the first year or two. 

I'm seriously leaning towards getting a young rescue... most of the ones I've seen tend to be what I'm looking for... plus... I have a thing for unwanteds... *sigh*

I'm going to be overrun by stray dogs, cats, unwanted horses, pit bulls, and a few "nice" horses and dogs...


----------



## 4EverPainted

Hey ya know you could always pop on over here, we can find you a wonderful, well behaved gem (maybe a bit of a challege, like boo) for 100-500 dollars, boo was only 450, lol we're good at negotiating :wink:. but yeah we find em cheap, and they're all different breeds depending on what you want.


----------



## 4EverPainted

oh yeah and all of ours are unwanted lol. no one at all wanted poor boo or trav.


----------



## FutureVetGirl

Awww... too bad my parents would NOT be willing to drive all the way to Missouri just to look at horses that I might not even get... 

I'm seriously considering rescues or PMU horses (one of those few two or three years olds, or perhaps a "younger" mare...). If I go with that, breed wouldn't matter TOO much... As long as the horse is in pretty good condition, and is something that I could work with without my parents, grandparents, and uncles, aunts, and cousins won't go nuts thinking I'll get killed... 

Thanks for all the tips on how much things will cost.  Maybe if I get a horse, for the first year, I pay half of the costs, and my parents or grandparents would match it? I have no idea if I'll get paid for working at the Vet's... so yeah.


----------



## farmpony84

Have you owned a horse before? I'm just curious because if you arent experienced, I wouldnt go for a rescue or a young horse...


----------



## FutureVetGirl

I have never technically "owned" a horse before. But I have worked with quite a few young and old horses. So I'm not a complete idiot when it comes to them. And for the next year, I'm going to be working with a TON of horses almost ALL the time... so it's not like I'm going to be a complete newbie rushing into something I'm not going to be prepared for.

I've worked with and owned Rescue dogs, not the same as horses, I know... but I've also "worked" (mainly been around, and trained) with some Shetland Ponies that were true rescues. (which is a reason I both adore and love shetlands... urgh... that stallion was one big gigantic jerk... but I loved his daughter... )

Don't worry... when/if I get a rescue/PMU horse, I'm not going to suddenly grab any horse that I think is cute, with a hot personality. I'm going to get both a vet check, as well as have several people check it out. And use all of my "skills" and knowledge to make sure I get a good horse, one that will be good in the long run, even if the short term might be... well... interesting to say the least... And I'm not going to rush into anything. If I don't think I could work with a certain horse, I won't get it. If I don't think I could pay off a ton of health bills (for some of those rescues), then I won't get it... unless my parents will pay for them... :twisted:


----------



## Joshie

Hi there!

We're new to horse owning ourselves. But we've discovered some important things. 

1) Make friends with a local horse trainer. Take lessons and let a relationship form.

2) Ask your trainer friend to help you find a horse that fits your needs. 

3) Board your horse at first even if you have the land. Boarding with your trainer allows you to learn about training horses and the day to day horse care. This is especially important if you've never owned a horse.

4) The purchase itself is probably the least expensive part of horse ownership.

We found a wonderful 3 year old registered quarterhorse/paint. He'd had 60 days of training. He's not ready to be ridden by children but I have ridden him. He will follow my daughter around like a rather large black and white puppy dog. 

I love quarterhorses. They are muscular which makes them great on trails. If you are going to ride a horse on trails it'll develop a more muscular build than one only used in an arena. 

Our costs: $750 for the horse, $200/month for board (it costs trainer $100-$125/month for feed), $100/month for lessons (weekly for me and my daughter), vet ~$300-400/year IF we don't have any problems.

Our trainer trims hooves. We don't shoe. Board is complete.

I know you don't like quarterhorses that much. A quick story...I never liked labs. Thought they were kind of ugly. My daughter got a service dog two years ago. He's a lab. Well, it didn't take long to understand why labs are so popular. He is so smart, loving, and hard working. If you give quarterhorses a chance you might discover the wonderful qualities of a qh. 

We didn't want a horse without get up and go. We have a beautiful boy who is way too smart (unlocked barn door second day). He has kind eyes and is a bit of a goof ball.


----------



## TxHorseMom

You seem to have a lot of the main costs covered. (board, vet, farrier)

If you are careful, and watch your pennies, you can keep your costs down.

I give yearly shots myself (except for rables) worm myself and do most minor vetcare myself. I am a nurse and I have a very good relationship with my vet. I can call him and he will tell me what to do. (If its minor)

As for vet care, it just depends. I can go years without an injury, then is seems like all my horses get injured the same month. I would try to keep a fund set aside for things like that. Although if you are working for him, he will probably let you do a payment plan. Many vets do.

As for the type of horse, I would say keep an open mind. When I got my personal riding horse, I did NOT want an arab. Thought they were crazy. You can guess what I ended up with! Yep, an arab. Find the horse that best fits your riding skill and your personality. This may take time, but be patient and don't get the first horse you see.

Good luck!

BTW I am from the Huntsville Tx area. We're practically neighbors!


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o

1. How much would YOU pay for a decently trained (pretty much anything green broke (or better) with decent ground manners) young horse, age 3-7? 
Meh, you could easily get an "okay" horse for under $3,000. A more well schooled one would be like $5,000 or higher.

2. How much does a horse generally cost on a monthly basis (not yearly, monthly)? 
Depends. In your case you'd mainly be paying for feed, farrier, and vet visits. Probably no more than $200 a month, probably less.

3. How much are vet bills? And how many times does the vet have to come out the check your horse? 
I'm not sure on the vet bills. I think you need the vet out at least once a year to give shots and to check on your horses teeth(or you could use an dentist). You can pretty much worm your horse on your own.

4. What kind/quality of horse would you suggest for someone who mainly wants a horse that she can go out to, ride for a while, become good friends with, and occasionally trail ride? Not really a show horse, but a "pet"/"friend" horse? 
For the most part a QH or QH cross will have a stable mind and be trustworthy. But I don't think breed matters as much as personality and training level does. If you're not going to be doing hard riding, I'd suggest a slightly older horse like between the age of 8-12 because then they wouldn't fall to pieces and get hot or forget their training if you didn't ride for one day.

5. How much does it cost to feed a horse who isn't being worked like nuts? But lightly? 
Sorry, can't help you with that.

6. How much tack would I most likely need? 
Just the basics. Halter, lead rope, saddle, saddle accesories(sp?), and bridle should cover most of it.


----------



## FutureVetGirl

Thanks for all of those tips!!!!

And TxHorseMom... we'd be even "closer" neighbors if I still lived in Huntsville... Up until the age of five, we lived there, at a camp called Forest Glen Christian Camp. Next to the big red lake...


----------



## TxHorseMom

Wow! We would be close! I work at the hospital in Huntsville, but live out in the middle of nowhere. I love it! I can't even SEE my neighbors. (those are the best kind) 

Good luck finding your horse.


----------

